# Little Red Dots



## Guest (Jun 8, 2000)

I wanted to know if anyone else had this. I saw on my skin like little red dots, they are about the size of a pin head and they dont hurt or anything and they are cherry red in color... I was just wondering if this could be related to sometihng IBS or what ever we have wrong wtih us....


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Most likely it's just a little rash.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2000)

I have them kinda spread out though, I have one on my arm, and two on my chest and they have been there for a few months now


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

Mr copelandI have slight exema and have noticed so many different spots and colours - but all harmless !!I have got what I call a couple of 'blood spots' on my arm - these are pin size and red - I did get worried but noticed that my wife had them too.Sometimes we are just looking to hard to find something - and there is always something...Once I found out that finger nail conditions can signal something wrong I noticed a different colour line under the top of my nail that I promised myself had not been there before and was a sign ......I looked at my wife's and childs nails and they were the same as mine .......but I asked the Doc anyway !!And if you are really worried I would ask the Doc - and I bet its nothing badTake care and I hope I have helped a bit


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

MrCopeland-Maybe some sort of skin rash (it can be spread out)perhaps from an allergic reaction to something? Maybe insect bites? If it becomes bothersome and itchy try some OTC 1% (I think) hydrocortesone(sp?)cream. I don't think it's related to IBS though. Try not to worry about it.







------------------Nancy


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

If they are all together, it may be a rash. If they are just here and there on random spots of your body, then they are probably the "blood spots" conners posted about. Those happen to just about everyone, particularly by the time you reach 30 or 40. I have about a half dozen of them, and I'm 32. My husband has more, and he's older, so maybe you get more as you get older. The first time I noticed them I flipped out. Then my doctor told me just about everyone gets them. But point them out at your next appointment, in this day and age with skin problems you can never be too sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

I called my doctor and he told me not to worry. He says that I worry to much, and that I always have... He has been my dads doctor for the past 7 years so he knows me pretty well.... so I guess I am just a natuarl born worrier


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

They sound like petechiae. If so, they are not medically significant nor are they related to IBS.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

It does sound like petechia...which is what my doc said mine were.







Got mine when my thyroid went overactive.







pe*te*chia pu-'tE-kE-u n , pl -chi*ae -kE-"I : a minute reddish or purplish spot containing blood that appears in skin or mucous membrane esp. in some infectious diseases (as typhoid fever) compare ECCHYMOSIS


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

Are there lots of dots or just few and far between? I have little red pin-hole sized dots on my stomach, and sometimes on my arms and legs. They look like little spots of blood, or little tiny scabs but they are a part of my skin like a freckle (they don't stick out like a scab would). They are not in groups, and I usually only have 3 or 4 dots on my stomach at a time (When I was a kid I thought it was from eating ketchup chips and getting crumbs on my stomach!). Anyway, does this sound like what you have Mr. Copeland? Or anyone else? I've never thought much of them until this question came up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2000)

They are just like u said.. they are few and far inbetween. I have one on my right arm, and I have on on my chest and one on my abdomen area


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I have about 40-50 of them. They are spread over various body parts...few and far between.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I have lots of "blood dots, too, all over my body -- tiny ones on my arms, bigger ones elsewhere. K9, you must have been pretty bored one day to have counted yours...LOL.







I got scared when I first saw a significant-sized one (nearly "nailhead" in size). That was last year, so I asked my doc during a routine exam and she just said that people often get them as they age. My healthy husband also has a few on his arm (very small dots).We tend to have so many symptoms with our IBS and other chronic illness, I guess, that we get scared whenever we see something new.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

HipJan, LOL...not much to do here in the boondocks!!







Next I plan to connect the dots - that should entertain me for a while!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

LOL, K9! I hope you're not ticklish!







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2000)

A few people have said it's an age thing - I noticed them when I was about 10. Like I said, I used to think they were ketchup chip crumbs! Just noticed more this weekend. I think some stay, and some go away and come back, and more come. I'm not worried about them, just curious about why they're there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

Just been reading some of the other topics today. And a few weeks ago, I noticed I started to get the little pin dots too. Scared the --ll out of me! Another anxiety attack for me! I asked my doctor about it, he did say too, that everyone gets them! Gosh, what else can possibly happen with our bodies to give us all heartattacks!


----------

